# How long has your tank gone without feeding?



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm going to be out of town for about 5 days for my daughters wedding. Do you think I'll have any problem with my reef if I don't feed for that long? Also, how long have you left your reef without feeding and not had any problems?


----------



## Jakub (Nov 26, 2009)

According to friends, if you feed your fish 2-3 times a day every day they will be just fine for 3 days. 5 may be pushing it.


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

Are you worried about the invert's or your fish? for the fish just grab an auto feeder. Invert's i think will be ok.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

2 weeks.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

beaslbob said:


> 2 weeks.


Oh yea, but that was before I added the sump. 

IMHO the sump will run dry and cause more problems in 5 days then the lack of food for 5 days.


my .02


----------



## joejoe1055 (Nov 23, 2009)

i just don't trust auto feeders


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i like to just keep mine on a regular schedule so i had someone come to my house to feed when i went on vacation, i have seen aggression problems due to lack of feeding so i dont like to miss a day


----------

